# Lseat.com leather seats under $1000



## OGMIDWEST

I contacted Lseat.com after seeing their upholstery on eBay. They offered to do My 82 Coupe DeVille seats for %50 off if I removed My cloth interior and sent it to Them.


----------



## OGMIDWEST

They sent it after a few emails. Sample colors,Genuine leather nice grain. I'm going with their Burgundy.


----------



## OGMIDWEST




----------



## OGMIDWEST




----------



## lone star

So are u sending them the foams or the sear covers?


----------



## OGMIDWEST

lone star said:


> So are u sending them the foams or the sear covers?


 Just the covers... Frame and foam in the shed , You can see them in the pic......Happy New Yr. Bro...that Black Monte is looking nice Lone $tar....


----------



## lone star

Thanks. Happy new yr. Leather in the Monte.....


----------



## OGMIDWEST

lone star said:


> Thanks. Happy new yr. Leather in the Monte.....


.......its a nice upgrade, Lseat only cost $300-$325 (Ebay) for each row F-R for leather one color. They offer options, two tone, perforated leather, contrasting piping ect. Im getting Mine for % 50 off because they didn't have My pattern yet.


----------



## OGMIDWEST

I swapped from cloth to leather In My Wife's car 2 yrs ago..


----------



## OGMIDWEST

OGMIDWEST said:


> View attachment 1940809
> I swapped from cloth to leather In My Wife's car 2 yrs ago..


----------



## OGMIDWEST




----------



## OGMIDWEST




----------



## OGMIDWEST




----------



## OGMIDWEST

This was all of it before I packed and shipped it to Lseat in Houston...I'm not going to attempt installing the new leather. Marietta Auto trim will be doing that part.


----------



## OGMIDWEST

Lseat has already acknowledged My Tracking number and are waiting for My seat covers to arrive to have them copied and reproduced.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Nice find. I wonder what the cost difference is for pillow tops. Did you have the Nissan seats done or do them yourself? Any extra foam added anywhere to get them looking nice n stock?


----------



## OGMIDWEST

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Nice find. I wonder what the cost difference is for pillow tops. Did you have the Nissan seats done or do them yourself? Any extra foam added anywhere to get them looking nice n stock?


I had a Old Hood Upholstery Guy do My Wife car as a payback favor $200 is all He charged no extra padding needed for the Nissan ,I pulled seats and panels...I'm going to a bigger more meticulous Shop on the Caddy they will be able to steam the pads and make sure the seams are in the right places.


----------



## OGMIDWEST

The leather interior kits are getting cheaper...Katzskin is not worth the price ....Lseat is the new dog on the block.


----------



## OGMIDWEST

TTT


----------



## OGMIDWEST

Waiting is the hardest part...reviews on Lseat say they are slow sometimes 2 months to complete orders..... I have seen post of finished seats on Porsche blogs and a few others makes,look good to Me.


----------



## OGMIDWEST

Still waiting..... I'm going to give them a full 60 days before I contact them again...about 30 to go


----------



## CoupeDTS

I planned to go through them or http://www.autocustomleathers.com/id70.html whoever can do the custom things I want done. Both have the make model year I need so its a matter of picking out options and price. I have seen leatherseats.com kits installed and they are nice if you have a newer car. Try to get some extra fabric when you order in case you want to wrap your steering wheel or other things.


----------



## RobLBC

What is the benefit of buying pre made instead of just taking it to an interior shop and getting it custom made. Seems to me like it would be a better fit to just take it to a shop and get it custom made. Thoughts?


----------



## OGMIDWEST

CoupeDTS said:


> I planned to go through them or http://www.autocustomleathers.com/id70.html whoever can do the custom things I want done. Both have the make model year I need so its a matter of picking out options and price. I have seen leatherseats.com kits installed and they are nice if you have a newer car. Try to get some extra fabric when you order in case you want to wrap your steering wheel or other things.


Definitely getting a few yards for door panels and rear sides...perforated inserts and french seams no piping throughout...402 Northside Omaha Ne.


----------



## OGMIDWEST

RobLBC said:


> What is the benefit of buying pre made instead of just taking it to an interior shop and getting it custom made. Seems to me like it would be a better fit to just take it to a shop and get it custom made. Thoughts?


If the interior shop is reproducing the original interior they just copy the covers and make patterns if they are in good condition..I like kits because they are cheaper.A decent shop will steam the covers and pad them to avoid wrinkles.


----------



## OGMIDWEST

https://www.lseat.com/


----------



## CoupeDTS

https://www.smsautofabrics.com/ is another good one i forgot, has a good selection


----------



## OGMIDWEST

March 15 return shipping estimate I was given. .....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Any updates? They sent a card of nice looking samples and pricing is cheap but feedback is hit or miss. The 2 addresses come back to a storage unit and a mini mall in china town with no upholstery shop on the west side of Houston.


----------



## OGMIDWEST

Nothing Cash Man shit.....slow as hell ,like all reviews said.All I can do is wait for it.......from what I gather it's a low key operation Vietnamese or Cambodian by the names I was told to ship to, no store front or shop. More like a sweat shop probably. .....fucc it I'm all in now.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Hahaa yeah it definatley looks like someone's side job. Lots of slow response time and slight fitment issues in the reviews but it seems like they come through in the end.


----------



## OGMIDWEST

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Hahaa yeah it definatley looks like someone's side job. Lots of slow response time and slight fitment issues in the reviews but it seems like they come through in the end.


Good EBAY feedback still coming in as of last week on the Lseat Ebay store......Waiting is the hard part .....


----------



## OGMIDWEST

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Any updates? They sent a card of nice looking samples and pricing is cheap but feedback is hit or miss. The 2 addresses come back to a storage unit and a mini mall in china town with no upholstery shop on the west side of Houston.


Sample card is legit...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

OGMIDWEST said:


> Sample card is legit...


Definately


----------



## OGMIDWEST

So after 6 emails. ...now yesterday they are asking for My email address. .....in a Email WTF ? I been communicating through EBAY messages so maybe that's why they need My direct Email address. ....I guess. .?..? Still waiting


----------



## OGMIDWEST

Oh $hit they sent pictures.....We have proof !!!


----------



## OGMIDWEST

OGMIDWEST said:


> Oh $hit they sent pictures.....We have proof !!!


Don't look like They did the perforated inserts as I requsted,but for $300 buccs .......When they finally send them I'm good.


----------



## OGMIDWEST

The pictures look official as a MF.....I can't wait to see the finished product in person.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Looks good


----------



## OGMIDWEST

Pictures help .......these People are hard to communicate with,They just don't respond for days to messages. Calling is out of the question......the Google fiber Customer NEVER answers.......


----------



## OGMIDWEST

OGMIDWEST said:


> Oh $hit they sent pictures.....We have proof !!!


 I emailed 8 times to get a response.....I asked for pictures two weeks ago.


----------



## OGMIDWEST

$358.00 is the shipped total cost, I just received My invoice today.....Not bad for Genuine Leather:thumbsup: I should have them in hand in a week or so.....Cool $hit now My 1982 Coupe De ville seats are actually pictured as available pattern on the website.....:biggrin:


----------



## OGMIDWEST

https://www.lseat.com/products/1981...pe-custom-real-leather-seat-covers-front.html


----------



## OGMIDWEST

https://www.lseat.com/products/1981...upe-custom-real-leather-seat-covers-rear.html


----------



## OGMIDWEST




----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Keep us posted. That sucks about the perforated leather but can't beat the price.


----------



## OGMIDWEST

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Keep us posted. That sucks about the perforated leather but can't beat the price.


......for the price I'm OK with it all.....if the quality is decent it's all good. REAL LEATHER UNDER A STACC....You can't lose&#55357;&#56838;


----------



## newyork64

you ever get your covers back ?


----------



## CoupeDTS

Damn even 300 for each bench for real leather is a good price. Most places charge that for vinyl.


----------



## OGMIDWEST

newyork64 said:


> you ever get your covers back ?


Next week !


----------



## OGMIDWEST

True $tory....


CoupeDTS said:


> Damn even 300 for each bench for real leather is a good price. Most places charge that for vinyl.


----------



## OGMIDWEST

Finally paid online this morning total was actually $357.00 $hipped...I thought the coupon code for My 50% was not working.?.. ?...Da Fug ? Turns out My Android device is not able to make purchases on a secure site......Wifey did it at the office for Me today...good Girl , Daddy is happy now !!!


----------



## OGMIDWEST

Got Email a day ago ...shipping My Leather bacc Monday. We will see so far they are proving most reviews correct. Slow process for sure, website says days think more in weeks or a few months. For the price how can I complain, right ?


----------



## newyork64

nice can't wait to see i just sent mine to them also


----------



## OGMIDWEST

newyork64 said:


> nice can't wait to see i just sent mine to them also
> View attachment 1958481


Hell yeah...50% Off N.Y. cant beat it.......Dammit I wanted to send some Caprice Landua interior out there just to get the 50% off....I am getting another one........one day.


----------



## OGMIDWEST




----------



## newyork64

yeah can't beat it i sent them my door panels also asked for diamond stitch on the seats all black since I'm painting the car a grey type of color now if i could find a good price auto body place out here lol

reds gonna look good bro keep me posted on fitment


----------



## OGMIDWEST

newyork64 said:


> yeah can't beat it i sent them my door panels also asked for diamond stitch on the seats all black since I'm painting the car a grey type of color now if i could find a good price auto body place out here lol
> 
> reds gonna look good bro keep me posted on fitment


........I wanted My doors done too, but these fuccs are so slow. I am going to try and buy enough material to have them done locally.


----------



## newyork64

really they had mine for about 2 weeks already and I'm getting kinda inpatient but yours look good so that keeps me with high hope you installed already ? show off playa !!!!


----------



## OGMIDWEST

newyork64 said:


> really they had mine for about 2 weeks already and I'm getting kinda inpatient but yours look good so that keeps me with high hope you installed already ? show off playa !!!!


I sent My $hit to Houston first week of January.....paid two weeks ago. All I got is damn pictures so far......They still are not here.


----------



## newyork64

oh wow please don't have me go to this place lol ****** better not play around


----------



## OGMIDWEST

newyork64 said:


> oh wow please don't have me go to this place lol ****** better not play around


They are known for being slow. All reviews said that, but the product is supposed to be worth the wait. I got Fam in H town , the pull up is very possible. ?.


----------



## OGMIDWEST

Tracking information said today is the day !!! I should have Lseat Leather on My front porch when I get Home from work......:thumbsup:


----------



## OGMIDWEST

Got Em !


----------



## OGMIDWEST

Packed very good


----------



## OGMIDWEST

Butter $mooth.....well worth the wait. All leather front sides and bacc....GOOD $HIT straight up....


----------



## OGMIDWEST

Map pockets on bacc of seat PERFECT.....These MFS are FIRE


----------



## newyork64

wow they look good damn I'm trying to be patient lol :thumbsup: lmk how the fit is


----------



## OGMIDWEST

newyork64 said:


> wow they look good damn I'm trying to be patient lol :thumbsup: lmk how the fit is


 They were SUPER slow like all reviews given online,BUT the quality and workmanship is very good.....fit should be decent they were copied off MY OEM covers.....I been shopping install quotes all morning.....$1100 @GIBBS in ATL and $750 to $900 @Super Upholstery in Acworth two local shops.......Im going to just take everything up to Marietta Auto Trim,and see what they say. Fucc around and buy me some Hog Ring pliers
and go to work...


----------



## newyork64

for real imma do mine when it gets in fuck it lol good luck though bro glad to see you got it :nicoderm:


----------



## jose7878

It looks good. Do they send back your originals back?


----------



## OGMIDWEST

jose7878 said:


> It looks good. Do they send back your originals back?


 they did not send OEM covers bacc.......I dont care these leather ones are absolutely sicc.......wait for them to handle the business,its worth it!


----------



## OGMIDWEST

I am probably going to try and do the rears first if they look good I will try the front....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

jose7878 said:


> It looks good. Do they send back your originals back?


They won't send em back because they use a seam ripper to take them completely apart to use as templates.


----------



## REYXTC

These installed yet?


----------



## OGMIDWEST

REYXTC said:


> These installed yet?


 In the shop now...supposed to be wrapped by Saturday.


----------



## newyork64

OGMIDWEST said:


> In the shop now...supposed to be wrapped by Saturday.


nice can't wait to see them bro


----------



## OGMIDWEST

newyork64 said:


> nice can't wait to see them bro


 Me too !


----------



## OGMIDWEST

Chunky....


----------



## jose7878

They look good. How do you like the way they turned out?


----------



## OGMIDWEST

jose7878 said:


> They look good. How do you like the way they turned out?


Cool ...they look good to Me, for $357.00 $hit Im very satisfied to have genuine leather.......REAL DAYTONS REAL LEATHER....NO FAKE SHIT ON MY CAR !!!!!


----------



## RobLBC

OGMIDWEST said:


> Cool ...they look good to Me, for $357.00 $hit Im very satisfied to have genuine leather.......REAL DAYTONS REAL LEATHER....NO FAKE SHIT ON MY CAR !!!!!


Any pics of the seats installed in the car?


----------



## OGMIDWEST

Not in car yet its apart for paint.....Vinyl top matches too


----------



## newyork64

OGMIDWEST said:


> View attachment 1963849
> Not in car yet its apart for paint.....Vinyl top matches too


looking good bro i just got my pics saturday


----------



## OGMIDWEST

newyork64 said:


> looking good bro i just got my pics saturday
> View attachment 1964801
> View attachment 1964809


Good $hit Dude...MFs are going to wish they did the same thing We did...MIDWESTRIDAZ tried to tell Em .


----------



## OGMIDWEST

https://www.lseat.com/products/1977...pe-custom-real-leather-seat-covers-front.html Your $hit is on the site like mine.....Cool as Fucc Man !!!!


----------



## OGMIDWEST

Every car built from now on can Go Leather cheap and fast !!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGMIDWEST

:yes:


----------



## newyork64

yeah i ordered lets see how long that takes tho


----------



## OGMIDWEST

newyork64 said:


> yeah i ordered lets see how long that takes tho


The seats are completed You see that...You requested Diamond pattern in black ...thats them right ???? You should get them in 2-3 weeks....These Mfs are SUPER slow Man....but the product is worth the wait trust Me !!!!!


----------



## CoupeDTS

can they steam the wrinkles out or the heat will do that?


----------



## OGMIDWEST

CoupeDTS said:


> can they steam the wrinkles out or the heat will do that?


 My installer said they will tighten up after exposure to sun and heat...Im very pleased at $600 total wrapped and ready in My $eats genuine LEATHER front and bacc ......Now I need to just make it bacc to North Omaha Ne.........and ride through My HOOD !!!!! Hit TIMEOUT and Broncos up for a meal.......Omaha $hit man !!!!!


----------



## RobLBC

Why are the seats so puffy and wrinkled? The leather looks really low quality in that pic. Not hatin just want to know the deal before I order.


----------



## OGMIDWEST

RobLBC said:


> Why are the seats so puffy and wrinkled? The leather looks really low quality in that pic. Not hatin just want to know the deal before I order.


 picture is not great but the leather is A-1 soft and the french seams and lines are straight..Upholstery Guy said set them out in the sun and they will tghten up a little ...He did pad them up a little..trust Me the pictures dont do justice they look GOOD !!! the color looks way off from real live in person appearance .


----------



## RobLBC

OGMIDWEST said:


> picture is not great but the leather is A-1 soft and the french seams and lines are straight..Upholstery Guy said set them out in the sun and they will tghten up a little ...He did pad them up a little..trust Me the pictures dont do justice they look GOOD !!! the color looks way off from real live in person appearance .


Thanks for the clarification


----------



## OGMIDWEST

RobLBC said:


> Thanks for the clarification


 No prob ROB.....We makin My Lowrider GREAT AGAIN !!! TRUMP 2020 BRO !!!!!


----------



## RobLBC

OGMIDWEST said:


> No prob ROB.....We makin My Lowrider GREAT AGAIN !!! TRUMP 2020 BRO !!!!!


Thanks man, you know it


----------



## CoupeDTS

OGMIDWEST said:


> My installer said they will tighten up after exposure to sun and heat...Im very pleased at $600 total wrapped and ready in My $eats genuine LEATHER front and bacc ......Now I need to just make it bacc to North Omaha Ne.........and ride through My HOOD !!!!! Hit TIMEOUT and Broncos up for a meal.......Omaha $hit man !!!!!


 get on the Nebraska lowriders Facebook group. Some new crew and old crew on there but trying to keep it all love for the few in the state. Not much pre 2000 on there so if u got pics and memories share em there's some older cats in there


----------



## OGMIDWEST

CoupeDTS said:


> get on the Nebraska lowriders Facebook group. Some new crew and old crew on there but trying to keep it all love for the few in the state. Not much pre 2000 on there so if u got pics and memories share em there's some older cats in there


 Cool


----------



## newyork64

OGMIDWEST said:


> The seats are completed You see that...You requested Diamond pattern in black ...thats them right ???? You should get them in 2-3 weeks....These Mfs are SUPER slow Man....but the product is worth the wait trust Me !!!!!


yeah those are mine bro and yeah there slow as hell 3 weeks my ass more like 3 months still waiting on my door panels too


----------



## OGMIDWEST

newyork64 said:


> yeah those are mine bro and yeah there slow as hell 3 weeks my ass more like 3 months still waiting on my door panels too


 How much did they charge ft or the panels ?


----------



## newyork64

OGMIDWEST said:


> How much did they charge ft or the panels ?


they said from $130 to $150 not sure but i think a piece


----------



## newyork64

OGMIDWEST said:


> How much did they charge ft or the panels ?


seat covers are installed and door panels just came in bro update and pics coming soon :thumbsup:


----------



## REYXTC

Updates??????


----------



## OGMIDWEST

newyork64 said:


> seat covers are installed and door panels just came in bro update and pics coming soon :thumbsup:


What up ?


----------



## wannabelowrider

Did the wrinkles ever come out after sitting in the sun? I've exchanged a few emails and will be sending in my covers for a 50% discount as well.


----------



## OGMIDWEST

wannabelowrider said:


> Did the wrinkles ever come out after sitting in the sun? I've exchanged a few emails and will be sending in my covers for a 50% discount as well.


They look great......50% once in a lifetime deal Foo....jump on it, I did


----------



## wannabelowrider

OGMIDWEST said:


> They look great......50% once in a lifetime deal Foo....jump on it, I did


Sent my originals yesterday. Can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## REYXTC

Pics?


----------



## wannabelowrider

X2


----------



## OGMIDWEST

My backseat


----------



## wannabelowrider

Looks good


----------



## OGMIDWEST

Genuine Leather and bacc of the front seat is real leather too not just the face of the seats....these MFs are completely LEATHER...better thsn factory


----------



## wannabelowrider

I submitted my order yesterday. Can't wait to see the end result. Funny thing was, I sent my original covers to Houston because they didn't my my pattern. Then a few weeks later they got hit with hurricane Harvey. I'm glad they didn't get wiped out.


----------



## wannabelowrider

I got my first glimpse of my seat covers. I’ll post a pic later.


----------



## wannabelowrider

Front


----------



## wannabelowrider

Rear


----------



## REYXTC

Fleetwood?


----------



## wannabelowrider

Yup


----------



## REYXTC

How much were they?


----------



## wannabelowrider

They said 50% off since they didn’t have my pattern. I haven’t gotten a price yet.


----------



## wannabelowrider

As of today, these motherfuckers got me for $358 dollars. Sent my payment last Monday, they received it on the 5th and now i cant get a hold of them after several emails. Shiesty motherfuckers bro.


----------



## wannabelowrider

Update: I have finally heard back after several emails and was given a tracking number and told will ship out tomorrow. I thought I was being robbed but seems these guys are hard to get ahold of at times.


----------



## mrholland

I heard its a small operation, and the guy does great work but takes some time.


----------



## wannabelowrider

That must be the case here


----------



## wannabelowrider

My seat cover finally came in. They look nice AF. Better than expected


----------



## REYXTC

You know the deal pics or it didn’t happen


----------



## wannabelowrider

Ok ok, I’ll get some pics but they’re not on the seats yet


----------



## wannabelowrider

Finally got my seats back from the upholstery shop last week


----------



## wannabelowrider

Finally got my seats back from the upholstery shop last week


----------



## 71monte4ya

*Follow Up*

Can you guys give an update on how your seat covers are holding up? Pictures? Thanks


----------



## 71monte4ya

Got my picture of my seat covers finally. They're for my 76 Fleetwood. They've had them since October. Now just to pay to get them!


----------

